# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Paradise Found on eBay

## KevinS

Every so often someone asks about getting a copy of Paradise Found, Bob and Kara Brooks book about the restaurants and people of SBH.  One has popped up on eBay in allegedly brand new condition.

eBay Link 

There are also a few other copies on eBay, listed in lesser condidion and at a higher price.

----------


## andynap

Love the seller's name- deal or no deal dina and it's local.

----------


## JEK

Local to where?

----------


## andynap

Seller lives in Merion, PA- up the road

----------


## KevinS

I guess there was No Deal for Dina.  The book is re-listed.

ebay Link

----------


## Eddie

Compared to what I've seen asked for the book, that's not a bad price.

----------


## MIke R

and lets not forget its a "fabulous book for the chic and sophisticated"

*stickin my finger down my throat*

I had so many copies I sold at a discount in here....what was I thinking???...LOL

----------


## Eddie

If you want to be truly chic and sophisticated, you can throw down some cash on this copy:
http://www.alibris.com/booksearch.de...sort=pr&page=1

----------


## MIke R

if the day comes that I become "chic and sophisticated" ...I hope someone takes a baseball bat to me and puts me out of my misery.... :crazy:

----------


## Eddie

I'll do it!

----------


## MIke R

thank you eddie..I knew I could depend on you...

----------


## Earl

> if the day comes that I become "chic and sophisticated" ...I hope someone takes a baseball bat to me and puts me out of my misery.... :crazy:



I doubt it will ever come to that!   :Big Grin:

----------


## KevinS

> if the day comes that I become "chic and sophisticated" ...I hope someone takes a baseball bat to me and puts me out of my misery.... :crazy:



Never happen. You' ll die of old age while we debate the merits of using a wood bat or a metal bat.

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
>  if the day comes that I become "chic and sophisticated" ...I hope someone takes a baseball bat to me and puts me out of my misery.... :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> Never happen. You' ll die of old age while we debate the merits of using a wood bat or a metal bat.




OMG...I just laughed out loud in the store and my customers now think I need meds....

----------


## NHDiane

:laugh:

----------


## Eddie

My pleasure, Mike. I'll use a wooden bat, in honor of your old school ways. 
I'm actually surprised no one volunteered to do it NOW... LOL

----------


## MIke R

yeah me too....LOL

----------


## NYCFred

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
>  if the day comes that I become "chic and sophisticated" ...I hope someone takes a baseball bat to me and puts me out of my misery.... :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it will ever come to that!



yeah, I ain't losing sleep over the possibility.....

----------

